# June 1ST Race at Cass County HO Speedway



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello, NOTICE! NOTICE! NOTICE!

We'll be holding a race at my home on Sunday, June 29th.


Place: Cass County HO Speedway
Time: Doors open at 11:00 AM
Racing starts at 12:30 or 1:00 PM
Classes: Stock Thunderjet 500 ( Skinny )
JL / AW Tuff Ones
JL / AW Xtraction - MagnaTraction
Box Stock ( Tyco 440-X2 or Life-Like Fast Tracker )
AutoWorld Super III ( TEST SESSION? )
Super Stock ( Same Chassis as Box Stock, Silver Electrical, AST Tires, Independent Front End, Optional Gearing, Stock Chassis, Armatures, and Magnets.

Any questions, contact me through the Hobby Talk. If anyone has an AutoWorld Super III please bring it. I'd like to have a test session for that car. 

I had to change the date of this race. Thanks, Randy.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

What are your rules for Magnatractions and Tycos?
I live in Portage Mi.,Does your club race often?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjettim said:


> What are your rules for Magnatractions and Tycos?
> I live in Portage Mi.,Does your club race often?


Hello,

I wanted to race in the winter months. I work for the Goshen, Indiana Street Department. But the weather had other plans for me.

We are a small group of people. About 12 to 14 people. We usually have about 6 to 9 that show up. We raced in November and last Sunday on the 20th of April.

The rules for Magna-Traction cars are slip on silicone tires, any Aurora STOCK Armature ( Excluding the Quadralam. ), 1960's and 1970's NASCAR body, and the rest of the chassis to be stock.

The Box Stock TYCO is slip on silicone tires, and that's it.

We don't race for money or any prizes. Just for fun. So we really don't need alot of rules. We have a rule book to refer to, but there are new cars out there and we need to look at those cars and see what other groups and organizations are doing with regards to there rules.

I'd like to have some more races this summer and fall. But it's tough to compete with nice weather and all of the outdoor activity that go hand in hand with it. Randy.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Are open wheel bodies allowed on the Tycos?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjettim said:


> Are open wheel bodies allowed on the Tycos?


No, we've preferered NASCAR bodies, but we've run any closed wheel hard body on the Box Stocks and closed wheel painted Lexan body on the Super Stocks. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello All,

I had to change the date of the race. It's June 29th, 2008. I edited the original post but, was unable to change the title. Please note the new date. Randy.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had to change the date of the race. It's June 29th, 2008. I edited the original post but, was unable to change the title. Please note the new date. Randy.


WOULD LIKE TO COME UP THERE THE TRACK IS 4/6 LANE OVAL ?
TOMY TYCO ? SOUNDS LIKE FUN. THANKS MOE HOPE TO SEE YOU AT A.M RACEWAY SOON:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> WOULD LIKE TO COME UP THERE THE TRACK IS 4/6 LANE OVAL ?
> TOMY TYCO ? SOUNDS LIKE FUN. THANKS MOE HOPE TO SEE YOU AT A.M RACEWAY SOON:wave::wave::wave:


Sorry for the slow response here. The track is a 4 lane oval. We run TYCO cars in box stock and super stock. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Everything still ago for the 29th? Tim :woohoo:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Sundance said:


> Everything still ago for the 29th? Tim :woohoo:


YES! Everything is still a go for the 29th of June. 

I'll be having a TEST AND TUNE session on Saturday, June 21st. Doors open at 2:00 pm. No food will be provided. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll be there both dates Tim :woohoo:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Bump bump:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello,
I have to change the date of the test and tune to June 21st. My aunt and uncle are having a party at their place in Ft. Wayne. Also they want my dad and I there for our birthday. It's on the 20th. Sorry for any trouble this may cause. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll be there about 2pm Bumpity bump
:woohoo:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this post and remind anyone who may be interested that this weekend is the race. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Bumpity bump :woohoo:


----------

